# did anyone's goiter affect voice?



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello! Ever since I developed a goiter, my neck and voice feel strained when I talk and laugh a lot. The doctors don't seem to think there's a connection, unless the goiter is pressing the trachea. I know there's a connection between the recurrent laryngeal nerves leading to the vocal cords and the thyroid. I don't get hoarse exactly, my voice just gets tired and my neck gets stiff. Has anyone experienced anything like this? Thanks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Absolutely, yes I did! And I still have trouble. Originally, my voice pain was more in the center of my neck, like the laryngeal nerve itself. Now, post-surgeries, the pain is much more "muscular" (off to the side just a bit) and not the voice itself. I spent months going to a speech pathologist to re-learn which muscles to use to speak correctly. It helped a lot, but when I get lazy or tired, I revert back to the painful way, using the wrong muscles to make my voice project...I use my neck muscles way too much, rather than talking from my diaphragm. There's a definite difference. I think it's just something I'm going to have to deal with.

What treatment options are you pursuing currently?


----------



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

I used to be a singer, of sorts. But since I've had the goiter, I can't seem to get enough breath to belt it out. I still sing when I'm alone.  Wish I could do solos again, but can't trust my voice! I don't seem to get out of breath when I'm walking/hiking, even when walking up steep hills, I'm okay. It seems to have more to do with talking, laughing and singing. I'm sure I'm not using my diaphragm the way I should. Anyway, I'm having a TT sometime this month, because I just lost my job and only have insurance for another month.
I hate to post a third time today, so may I vent about something else to you? I know I should look for the best surgeon possible, preferably, from what I gather on here, an ENT. Since having the surgery immediately is now crucial, I had my family doctor trying to get me into a surgeon at Ohio State Univ.Hospital or Riverside Methodist both in Columbus----65 mi.from me. But she wasn't able to arrange it all so quickly. My daughter recommended an ENT in Lancaster, Oh, who practices at the hospital where she works. My endo had already referred me to a general surgeon in Marietta. Mariette and Lancaster are about equal distances from me, but in opposite directions. Well, I thought the ENT would of course be the way to go, so I got an appt. because they had a cancellation. In the meantime, the gen.surgeon from Marietta's office called me, and, after talking to them, I decided to go ahead with him. The med.tech. who called me was able to explain exactly how the doc performs the surgery---what he does to protect the parathyroid glands and the recurrent laryngeal nerves, etc. He said the doc does a lot of TTs; he's an oncolological surgeon who has had an additional 9 yr.of training more than a typical gen.surgeon. Also, he was sure they could work me in in Oct. and I have a consult scheduled now for Oct. 8. I hope I've made the right decision!!! I feel better that at least I have MADE a decision, because I was so up in the air before about chosing someone. Do you have any thoughts about this? Should I worry that he's not an ENT? I like my endo and can't believe he'd refer me to someone who is incompetent! Thank you for reading all this!! With getting notice that my job is ending and everything else going on, it's been quite a stressful day. (PS: I am almost 61 yr.old)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No worries that he's not an ENT. General surgeons do TTs, too, and members here have had good luck with general surgeons. As long as he does them often, you should be fine...and protecting the parathyroids and laryngeal nerves are key, and you've already heard those magic words from the tech!

Also, there's nothing wrong with meeting with both of them (the ENT and the GS) to see who gives you more confidence.

Another thought...I know losing a job is really hard, and I know you'll be losing your insurance, but you might want to consider paying for COBRA coverage for at least the next few months, for your after-care. Worst-case scenario...what if your pathology comes back showing cancer? You're going to want to be covered for RAI treatment if needed! I know COBRA is super-expensive, but in the long run, if you can swing it, you will likely be better off paying for it than paying out of pocket for your post-surgery care. Something to consider. The thought of being without health insurance scares the heck out of me--one major issue can bankrupt a family.


----------



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

That's good advice. It will cost me $541 a month, but it would definitely be worth it, it my husband and I can find a way to swing it. Really, we have no choice at this point. I can't imagine any insurance company taking me on with this pre-existing situation. My husband's on Medicare/Humana. He talked to Humana and believes I can get on his insurance. I can't see how that could happen, but that's what he understood them to say. Actually, my insurance will be good until the end of November, but I have to pay my employer's portion in Nov. in order to keep it going that long. I'll check to see if that would be cheaper than COBRA. Thanks again!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My guess is it would be about the same as COBRA.

Here's the thing...if you are able to get on your husband's insurance somewhere down the road (or some other insurance), you should think twice before allowing a lapse in coverage. Definitely do some research for your state, but from my own research, as long as you don't have a lapse in coverage, then the new insurance company cannot deny coverage for pre-existing conditions.

My husband and I have been paying $1400 a month for COBRA for the past 12 months. It hurts. A lot. But it's better than bankruptcy, and we both have health issues (mine are minor, his are major). We have new insurance starting because hubby found a new job. The new insurance would have meant one month of not covering pre-existing conditions for every month of lapsed coverage. Luckily, we've had insurance all along with no lapse, so we're totally covered with the new insurance. Rules may vary by state.

May the force be with you!


----------



## msterra37 (Sep 3, 2010)

My nodule has gotten pretty big this past year..and now I get hoarse all the time..they say no connection..and that my voicebox looks great...but I beg to differ...I believe it is pressing in on something. I can't even get through one book with my girls and I am so hoarse..but I have surgery scheduled in November after putting it off for years..


----------



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Terri. Yes, the doctors all say there's no connection. How can that be? I've also put mine off for years, which is making me even more scared. Thanks for replying.

Suzanne


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thyroid swelling can compress trachea reducing airflow (causes inability to hold a sound for long time). If you can sing better with the head tilted back, you may have tracheal compression.
The thyroid tumor can press on the voice nerve causing the hoarse voice (and hiccups as well!). If voice becomes hoarse during singing while applying light pressure to the swelling it indicates that voice nerve is compressed by the mass.


----------

